# USC Writing Sample C and Personal Statement for Film Production



## PalletteArtist (Nov 26, 2017)

1. I'm writing my PS but really am not sure if I'm doing it right. If you have any suggestions or know anything about cinematic arts ps, please let me know because I'm really lost.

2. For Writing Sample C, would the film concept need to be original? I started mine based on a real event but added my narrative in it. Also, do I need to add elements other than synopsis (ex. film score, theme, cinematography) in my writing?

To anyone answering this, I hope yall get the best luck in your life ever and become successful in whichever field you are in. Thank you!!!!


----------

